# How to make a "grow Journal"



## igstid420 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey guys.
Simple question im sure but i have searched and searched. Cant seem to figure out to start a grow journal. Can any1 give me a hand with that?


----------



## ScarletteSky (Oct 24, 2007)

Just go to grow journals and start your own thread.


----------



## igstid420 (Oct 24, 2007)

doh, lol okey thnx...not sure how the hell i missed that


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 24, 2007)

Be sure you include more pictures in your journal. Looks like a good start. VV


----------



## igstid420 (Oct 25, 2007)

i sure will , thnx alot. there exactly 2 weeks old today, i have pics for days 8-14. Ill work on getting up and running today for all those wanting to view it. Thnx again


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 20, 2007)

How do I invite others to look at my grow journal in my posts?


----------



## ccsteam (Mar 29, 2013)

hey guys im starting my own grow journal and was a little unclear on how to actually add posts to it... thanks


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2013)

you have 2 posts in our Blogging feature known as a grow journal, so it seems you already have posted in it, could you be more clear on your question please


----------



## mudhead31 (Apr 17, 2014)

I have tried to star a grow journal and i keep getting message not authorized is there a milestone before I can create one or am I just not doing something right?????


----------



## sunni (Apr 17, 2014)

mudhead31 said:


> I have tried to star a grow journal and i keep getting message not authorized is there a milestone before I can create one or am I just not doing something right?????


established memberi believe


----------



## mudhead31 (Apr 17, 2014)

I see thank you for the info.Guess I'll have to wait for show and tell...LOL...have a great day


----------

